# [Risolto] Ho distrutto tutto il portage! rm -fr /var/db/

## Ska`

Facendo la consueta manutenzione mi e' scappato un comando decisamente indesiderato, ovvero

```
rm -fr /var/db/
```

Ora praticamente portage vorrebbe riemergere tutti i pacchetti, perche' non sa che in realta' ci sono gia' tutti...ho cercato in man emerge ma non ho visto nulla, qualcuno mi sa dire se ho qualche speranza di recuperare il sistema? Stava per compiere due anni...Last edited by Ska` on Sun Dec 30, 2007 2:31 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Flameeyes

emerge world e qualche giorno di ferie è il metodo più diretto.

----------

## Ska`

Ah.....bene  :Very Happy:  Immagino dunque che non esista alcuna opzione particolare per far ricostruire solo quegli "stupidi" file di testo...

----------

## bender86

Potresti provare così: fai un emerge -p world e ti segni tutti i pacchetti.

Poi dai emerge --noreplace* --oneshot pacchetto per ogni pacchetto.

Credo che si possa fare anche un po' alla volta, tanto con il primo comando non considera i pacchetti presenti in /var/db/. Oppure direttamente un emerge --noreplace --emptytree world.

Comunque sono ipotesi, non sono davvero sicuro che questo metodo funzioni.

* Non ho gentoo sottomano, dai un occhiata a man emerge per vedere se l'opzione è proprio --noreplace: dovrebbe far finta di installare, ma in realtà non modifica il sistema.

----------

## djinnZ

solo se hai creato i binari emerge --noreplace -1K va bene, --noreplace serve per aggiungerev a world un pacchetto installato.

@flameyes: per curiosità, vengono rielaborate le dipendenze con --noreplace?

----------

## Ska`

Facendo emerge -p world da' errore (circular dependencies) e piu' che altro lo da' con qualsiasi emerge se non metto --nodeps...quello che mi servirebbe e' qualcosa che salti la compilazione vera e propria e ricrei solamente /var/db/ e che non penso esista  :Sad: 

@bender86: purtroppo --noreplace si basa proprio su /var/db/ che a quanto mi pare di aver capito e' la dir in cui portage si segna e cerca i dati sui pacchetti installati!

Grazie a tutti dell'aiuto  :Smile: 

EDIT: leggendo velocemente man portage ho trovato che la dir precisamente e' /var/db/pkg/...appena avro' un po' di tempo leggero' bene tutto il man...mal che vada non avro' perso tempo perche' conoscero' un po' meglio il portage  :Wink: 

----------

## Ska`

Ok, ho risolto usando uno script in bash di un utente di questo forum. Pero' mi chiedo una cosa: perche' google ha trovato un sacco di thread (qui su forums.gentoo) riguardo questo argomento, mentre la ricerca del forum stesso non trova NIENTE? Non e' la prima volta che mi succede...boh

----------

## Kernel78

 *Ska` wrote:*   

> Ok, ho risolto usando uno script in bash di un utente di questo forum. Pero' mi chiedo una cosa: perche' google ha trovato un sacco di thread (qui su forums.gentoo) riguardo questo argomento, mentre la ricerca del forum stesso non trova NIENTE? Non e' la prima volta che mi succede...boh

 

dipende da come fai la ricerca, c'è una discussione sticky sul argomento

----------

## Ska`

A me non dice nulla ne' con /var/db/pkg ne' con var db pkg...unico forum al mondo in cui non riesco a fare una ricerca, vabbe' c'e' san Google...  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Ska` wrote:*   

> A me non dice nulla ne' con /var/db/pkg ne' con var db pkg...unico forum al mondo in cui non riesco a fare una ricerca, vabbe' c'e' san Google... 

 

mi sembra che termini troppo corti vengano rimossi, se vuoi fare una ricerca globale sul forum l'unica è sfruttare google  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ^Sporting^

Potresti anche spiegare come hai risolto?

Ho fatto pure io la stessa cappellata   :Razz: 

Sara' colpa di un virus che c'è in giro tipo influenza e che ci fa cancellare a caso  :Very Happy: 

Bye

Grazie in anticipo!!

----------

## Ska`

Non avendo la notifica via mail ho letto per caso adesso, a soli sei mesi e un giorno di distanza...scusa! Lascio il link alla discussione con cui avevo risolto, se qualcun altro capitasse qua: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-513191.html

----------

